# 2010 Outback 210 Rs Travel Trailer Sold



## kenngeri (Aug 12, 2010)

2010 Keystone Outback 210RS travel trailer purchased new May 2010, used for only 12 nights and total miles towed *798*. NON Smoker
*• Comes with the following standard equipment:*
o Ducted AC & Heat
o Elect. Awning
o 20" LCD TV
o Microwave
o AM/FM Radio / CD player
o Sleeps 6
o Power rear king slide bed
o Front Bunk beds 
o Convertible couch
o Convertible dinette
o Two 30 lb propane tanks w/cover
o Two 6v 225ah batteries 
o 3500lbs Electric Tongue jack
o Outside built-in stove w/ hot/cold water and propane line
o Heated and covered underbelly, ready for winter camping
o 15' Aluminum wheels
*o ALL THE FOLLOWING EXTRAS INCLUDED:
*• WDH
• DVD player for 20" LCD HD TV
• 2 sets X- Bal chocks & set of regular chocks
• Six ton jack & lug wrench set
• Trailer Aid for changing tires without jacking 
• 2 set of 8 leveling blocks
• 2 sets of drain hoses & attachments
• 4 x 25' white water hoses
• 2 x 7 gal blue jugs 1 for fresh 1 for gray water
• New cover 
• Honda EU2000i generator with less than 10 hours run time
*Extras purchased for this trailer retailed $1,767
*
Trailer is Winterized & Covered

*Reduced Price $14,500 Clear Title. Like NEW in MINT condition.

Purchased New May 7, 2010 $27,181.22

NADA Price as equipped
Suggested list price $24,217
Low Retail $23,505
*
Email [email protected]
Ph 719-264-9769 Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Seems like a fair price. Good Luck.


----------

